# We just got attacked by a....



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

... West Highland Terrier. 

I was walking Indra and Yukon, Indra had to pee when all of a sudden a West Highland Terrier is charging out the door (apparently it wasn't really closed) attacking both Yukon and Indra. 

It almost gave me a heart attack. It was so sudden and happened so fast that I could have not reacted if they had defended themselves but they just stood there looking at the Terrier like "You kidding, right?" 
It was almost like they did not take him serious at all. I yelled for the owner and walked away, trying to get away from the dog. The owner came out, standing on the porch, not doing anything, just watching his dog following us and that's when I really lost it and yelled at him from the top of my lungs. I didn't care what the neighbors though, I wanted to be heard so people knew that it was not my dogs making all that noise. 

"Do you really think it's a good idea to let your dog follow us? My dogs are well behaved but letting your dog charge through the door, REALLY" 

That guy was so darn lucky that I didn't kich that pooch away. I was thinking about it for a brief moment but since both of mine were so well behaved I didn't have to do it. 

If something had happened, guess who would have ended up in the newspapers and guess who would have been blamed. I can't believe he just stood on the porch, not doing anything at all...


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

It happens all the time. They think everything is roses until I scream at them that if the dog comes within distance of my foot it is flying. After that, they tend to come _running._

People are retarded...


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

What a total waste of space! (the owner of the terrier). Not the post. LOL


----------



## RichardMorris (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to walk our 20 mo old Raven on a boardwalk that is a popular walking place for people and dogs. I have taught her to ignore any dogs walking by. All dogs are on leash. The other day, she was quietly sniffing away when this yapping ball of fluff on a flexi leash was coming at her at 20 mph. I was able to pull her away before the "creature" was fully in her face. One snap of those big GS teeth and the result would have been a bloody mess that I would sooner avoid. I told the owner of the other dog what I thought of her, and her only response was "The little thing loves to play with other dogs" Unfortunately we can't fix stupid, or completely irresponsible dog owners. If my dog would have reacted to this thing galloping into her face, there would have been another article about "savage German Shepherd mauls little dog ....etc".
Richard


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Similar thing happened to me on the weekend except my dog did react. People's stupidity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I figure the next time I have to pepper spray a dog for charging us, and if it happens to occur while the owner is standing by, I will say in my defense that I am saving the other dog's life. Because Niko is less likely to try to flee from an attack now, and I think he could do some serious damage.

I think that terrier's owner was very lucky that your dogs are so good. That would have ended badly if it had been my dog.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had to call out to people "better get your dog" before it reached us. I rarely walk my dogs where anyone is likely because I just get tired of dealing with morons.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have lost count of the times that we have been charged by some small little terrier dog this summer. It is bordering on comical at this point. We have been charged twice this week alone by two separate dogs. Three nights ago I had both my dogs and we were being followed by some little poodle-type dog and some kids came along and helped because I couldn't get rid of it as I had my own two. And just last night one came bolting out from behind some house and I just yelled "Are you kidding me" real loud. The owner did come running behind it and apologized.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You know, reading all those posts, I can understand people who are so fed up that they have a desire to either kill the owners and/or the yappers... at one point you just want to strangle them...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh my... we have a neighbor like that.. First time the dog ran at our female, the man said it wasn't his when we yelled at him as he drove down the road, the other night with Cullen, this dog ran at Cullen, who got between the dog and I, and just stood there, until the dog lunged at me, he then reacted quite ' viciously', and the dog kept coming at him, and I had to pick something up and throw it at the dog, while the man stood watching, after I was a house or two away, he called the dog in th house! Animal control/police say they can't do anything because they can't see the dog out!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Take somebody with you and record the whole thing, next time he's coming at you and then give it to animal control. Not sure if it helps but if they have something on tape, maybe that helps?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG Not sure whats going on lately but it's like the world of little dog owners have lost their mind. Normally I haven't had to deal with this stuff but I took Jinx for a late night walk down the street when I hear a lady say "oh no lets go inside" next thing I know theres a little yapping football coming down the driveway after us (stupid weener dog) It stopped at the street barking its head off (jinx could care less) does the owner come down to get the dog? NOPE the stupid lady stands at her house saying "come here, lets go inside, come come come come etc..." then walks away!!! She goes in the house and after a few minutes comes outside with a bag of treats. By this time the stinkin dog is running around my feet jumping on me and running around Jinx. Thankfully she's decent with little dogs but she has a habit of kicking them so the dog got smacked a few times lol. When the lady comes back she doesn't even see her dog just says "where did you go.. do you want a treat" she keeps going after I yell to her 3 times her dumb dog is between my feet.. the worst part is when she comes down to grab her dog she says "oh he must have been scared" yes he was scared of my vicious GSD thats why he ran down your entire driveway into the street wagging his tail pouncing around my dog and jumping all over my legs.... UGH that was what made it all bad.. of course not stepping towards your dog to try and grab him while hes ignoring every command you give him didn't help. Hate that stupid people let their dogs off leash when they have NO control over them. Understand things happen and fine and dandy but chilling outside off leash when your dog doesn't listen to a word is a big no no.. poor football must have been so terrified all night from the encounter with the big vicious german shepherd.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I've learned a neat little trick that's kinda like hacky sack. (darn hippies!)
Block little angry dustmop with foot then do a little flip and literally pin it to the ground. It doesn't cause harm to the animal and you aren't really stepping on it or kicking it but it is definitley not a "positive reinforcement" move...it is basically an alpha pin without using your hands. It does take some control.
If you are wearing proper footwear it may try and bite but can't because it's pinned.

Also I've come across owners of little suicidal angry pomeranians that are afraid to approach my dog but their dog is charging mine. Face it no one wants to get bit by a GSD. 
My line is "control your dog or I'll do it for you" (for your dog's best interest.)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I almost ended up with a chihuahua the other night. Little terror was 3 streets away from where he belonged. Goofy little guy, marking everything he could hike his leg to. He was cute. Luckily i didnt have the dogs with me... it was VERY good because i had considered taking Riley with me... Riley doesnt do will with charger types. Little chihuahua would have been snack food. Ended up herding him home and ranting at his owners for letting him out and not even bothering to look for him. I mean seriously! We have some decent sized foxes around here that wouldnt mind a tasty chichi dinner. they werent even surprised he was out of his fence. I try to keep charging dogs at bay but something you get that urge to play football.... i like westies but i would NOT have been okay with that.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I was a great soccer player in high school. May be a bit rusty 15 years later but I'll have to get the ol' kinks worked out one of these days...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> I was a great soccer player in high school. May be a bit rusty 15 years later but I'll have to get the ol' kinks worked out one of these days...


 
:spittingcoffee: first time I really needed this smiley but this was just hilarious. I have taken lately to no using breeds but classifying them all as footballs. Apparently from the recent trend I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to take to puntin some dogs here soon. 

Of course about 2 months ago it was an owner that about got booted. His stupid little 5 b chihuahua charged full speed at Jinx going crazy teeth shown and making a ton of noise.. the owner comes over and PUSHES Jinx back I mean front legs came off the ground she was shoved so hard. I don't mind someone moving my dog away if their dog is afraid because I believe in protecting your dog but of course I would have removed Jinx long before so won't be an issue. However, we had just came in the gate when this thing came charging so I snapped at the guy DO NOT TOUCH MY DOG then told him mine was fine with other dogs and if his dog can not associate with other dogs keep it out of a dog park and if he touched my dog again like that for no reason I had no problem touching him. (bit of a bad mood to start with) Then I grabbed the ball from my pocket and went to the other side of the park and Jinx comes running full speed for some fetch. Well what do you know after about 10 minutes down at the other side by ourselves this idiot comes jogging with his dog doing laps down at our end and anytime the dog got within 20 ft of Jinx it was barking and lunging then a tiny like 1 pound chihuahua puppy came running down and stood on Jinx's toy in front of the same guy and Jinx did nothing.. I REALLY wish I could teach her some sort of soft retrieve so when an owner refuses to train their little football she would go over gently pick them up by their scruff and bring them to me... I'd get a chuckle out of that and MAYBE an owner would realize they need more control over their dog if it keeps getting carried away by a GSD.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I have this thought that for some reason there is a feeling of "its the big dog owners responsibility to keep their dog from eating my dog" from a lot of little dog owners. Where I live, they seem to be pretty good at keeping their dogs away from mine on a walk even though he is very good with all dogs. Its at the dog parks where I question sometimes the reasoning behind letting a little dog play with the big dogs. Rooney just showed "defensive aggression" a few days ago for the first time (on his first birthday) so he might be getting to the point where he doesn't think everything is play and I now have to watch him a little bit more around aggressive dogs, but before I did want him to just once take a nip at the little dog and see what the owner does/says. I never understood "little dog syndrome" as an excuse for putting your dog in a dangerous situation, at one point that little dog is going to end up trying to "dominate" the wrong dog and pay for it.

On a side note, Rooney's "cousin" is a 4 year old westie, they were the same size when we brought Rooney home at 7 weeks old. They used to play very well together, until Rooney grew to be 10 times his size and that dog felt his "dominance" threatened. He does growl and snap at Rooney when we are together, but for some reason Rooney has this "you have to be kidding me" mindset about it and doesn't do anything back. He loves his cousin and just wants to play, no matter how many times that dog tries to tell him no.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Mrs. K.... My husband and his dog WERE with us, but this was a 70+ pound Australian shepherd looking dog... I ordered a Police Baton ( the retractible ones) from the local surplus military store, so when that comes in, I will have it on us when we go out!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I would check to see if your methods of defense are legal in your area. When I first started carrying pepper spray it was illegal in CA....*sheesh* Thanks to the magic if internet I could get it anyway and my neighborhood at the time was a bit rough. It's legal now...thankfully our legislature figured out that women (most of the criminals carrying illegal pepper spray) would be intelligent enough to know how to use it.

*end of disclaimer*


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My puppy has so far in daycare been attacked by a jack russel terrier and a pair wirehaired doxens. I am NOT a fan of terriers, and it reassures my dislike when my little girl gets bullied by them


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

One day, quite a few years back I was walking down the main street in my hometown in Ireland with by buddy (we were about 15 or 16 at the time). Anyway we walked past a house where a yorkshire terrier was standing barking just inside the open front door. My buddy was afraid of dogs so he took a wide berth just ahead of me and out on the street. Suddenly the yorkie ran out and straight for my ankles. I got the toe of my shoe under the yorkie and launched him in the air. Unfortunately the direction I launched him was straight for my buddy and the yorkie landed on the back of my buddys head. You should have heard him scream. I was almost crying with laughter. Needless to say my buddy gave me the cold shoulder for a few days. It was worth it though. We still bring up that incident any time we meet when I visit home. I think he's over the trauma now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Unfortunately you can't fix stupid owners. Glad your dogs did not react.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 1, 2011)

Took my 7mth old GSD pup for a walk, funny thing is as soon as we got to our Uncle's place who have 2x little dashunds. My poor Siva was running away from the female coz she was barking really loud (for a small dog) Siva was skidding along the concrete towards and under the car. As soon as she had her footing she decided to jump on the bench seat and tried to sit on my lap. I thought the seat might break coz it was quite old. She did this 3 or 4 times. She eventually calmed down and she sat under the seat. She was fine with the male dog. Just scared of the female. Not quite sure what to make of that.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> :spittingcoffee: first time I really needed this smiley but this was just hilarious. I have taken lately to no using breeds but classifying them all as footballs. Apparently from the recent trend I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to take to puntin some dogs here soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

The owner was a dope to have simply stood on the porch watching his pooch but at least you took care of the problem...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahhh, the "little white dog syndrome!!"

Seems that's the variety that come charging at my dogs - more than once.

My pups are not fans.


----------

